# Sterilising Beakers



## RedLang (Jun 2, 2013)

What do you guys do when sterilising beakers? do you clean with alcohol then place in oven for 20 mins or is there another way?

I dont have access to an autoclave or any fancy equipment and it will just be used mixing powder initially.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 2, 2013)

Lol, beakers do not need sterilization just filtration equipment, vials and stoppers.


----------



## RedLang (Jun 2, 2013)

So just mix the gear and then filter? The rest i have sterilised.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 2, 2013)

Mix gear, heat gear then filter.


----------



## RedLang (Jun 2, 2013)

Sounds easy.

I got Mast E and Deca, was going to run basic 2:18 with GSO @ 200mg/ml. What you think?


----------



## regular (Jun 2, 2013)

Sterilization is inadequate. You want to depyrogenate all of your glassware. 

Basic procedure for depyrogenating glassware in a home oven:
Run a self cleaning cycle to burn up any food/oil residue in the oven. Place vials in a stainless steel roasting pan (do not use a teflon coated pan) and cover the pan with foil on top. Higher capacity glassware such as beakers and flasks need to have their openings covered with foil and placed on a cookie sheet. Put the roasting pan or cookie sheet in the oven and set the oven to full heat. Any temperature over 500F is adequate but higher temperatures are superior. Bake the glassware for at least 30 mins after the oven comes up to temperature. 

This is a simple overview of the dypyrogenation from The Encyclopedia of Pharmaceutical Technology Third Edition Pages 3061-3063:






Here is another reference on this topic which is worth reading:
Dry-heat destruction of lipopolysaccharide: dry-heat destruction kinetics.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC243126/


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 2, 2013)

You do not need to sterilize the mixing beakers just keep them clean.

Your whole filtering system better be sterile including what you put it in after it's filtered.

The beaker you mix in and cook in don't need sterilization because it's pre filtration but it needs to be very clean.

The powder don't come in a sterile bag the oils and solvents are not sterile and what's the use sterilizing the beakers when you brewing with dirty powder, oil and solvents, filtering and after is where things need to be at it's very best.

People complicate the shit out of this way too damn much.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 2, 2013)

RedLang said:


> What do you guys do when sterilising beakers? do you clean with alcohol then place in oven for 20 mins or is there another way?
> 
> I dont have access to an autoclave or any fancy equipment and it will just be used mixing powder initially.



You can turn a pressure cooker into an autocave but you have to buy the correct ones to do so, nothing beats steam IMO but it has to be hot enough.


----------



## wideback (Aug 20, 2013)

Dry heat sterilization (oven)
 338°F  (170°)      60min.
 320°F  (160°) C  120min.
 302°F  (150°)C   150 min
 284°F  (140°)C   180min
250°F   (120°)C   12hrs.


----------



## RedLang (Aug 23, 2013)

I dont oven anything. Been using my gear over last 4 weeks. no problems. Just run it through the filter and its all good.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 23, 2013)

RedLang said:


> I dont oven anything. Been using my gear over last 4 weeks. no problems. Just run it through the filter and its all good.



Like I said you just need your filtering system to be sterile, the empty vials sterile and what you use to put it in the vials to be sterile.

Your surroundings need to be sterile but the mixing and cooking part is going to be dirty due to dirty oils, solvents and powder and is why we must filter.


----------



## RedLang (Aug 25, 2013)

Yeah mate took the advice and all has been going well. Did some deca@200 as a test but seemed to work work well, will be doing up some mast e soon.


----------



## Bicepticon (Aug 29, 2013)

I think Deca is probably the easiest or maybe EQ.


----------



## def (Jan 22, 2014)

A 20 micron filter is small enough to filter all bacteria out so sterilization of beakers isn't really necessary. To answer your question though, 70% Ethanol adequately kills nearly all bacteria given enough contact time. Although it's counter intuitive 90% ethanol actually does a worse job at sterilization than 70%, as the extra water helps the alcohol to be absorbed by the bacteria.


----------



## boxing45 (Mar 6, 2014)

What about using open serum vials and flip top caps? How do you sterilize the flip tops?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 6, 2014)

boxing45 said:


> What about using open serum vials and flip top caps? How do you sterilize the flip tops?



The flip tops don't need sterilization, only the butyl stopper and vial itself does.


----------



## meat (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm planning on throwing the beakers in my dishwasher. Lol! Like SFGiants says, the filtration, vials, stoppers, pins, etc., are what count. Special thanks to docd as well. You two cats are extremely helpful!


----------



## Matt1982 (Jun 27, 2020)

I would be more concerned about sterilizing through filtration


----------

